# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как зубы лечат в аюрведе?

## Артур

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
А как зубы лечат в аюрведе и что делают с дырками?

----------


## игорь ежов

вставляют золотые пломбы а зубы вырывают без наркоза или грубят кшатриям

----------


## Артур

> вставляют золотые пломбы а зубы вырывают без наркоза или грубят кшатриям


точно?

----------


## Alex Murti

есть рецепты аюрведических зубных паст или порошков,пользуясь которыми,можно избежать многих неприятностей с зубами
однако,есть ли здесь пандиты,которые точно могут сказать,зубы чистят до омовения или после?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> есть рецепты аюрведических зубных паст или порошков,пользуясь которыми,можно избежать многих неприятностей с зубами
> однако,есть ли здесь пандиты,которые точно могут сказать,зубы чистят до омовения или после?


До омовения надо. Чистка зубов оскверняет.

----------


## Alex Murti

> До омовения надо. Чистка зубов оскверняет.


однако в "Трансцендентном дневнике" Хари Шаури пр.пишет,что Прабхупада омывался и чистил зубы,а не наоборот

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> однако в "Трансцендентном дневнике" Хари Шаури пр.пишет,что Прабхупада омывался и чистил зубы,а не наоборот


Приведите, пожалуйста, точную цитату.

----------


## Alex Murti

> Приведите, пожалуйста, точную цитату.


"Трансцендентный дневник",том 1,стр.58
 5 декабря 1975г.
...Шрила Прабхупада очень строго следует распорядку дня.Здесь,во Вриндаване,этот распорядок выглядит так:
 6.00- Омовение,чистка зубов и прием аюрведического лекарства...
................................................................
...В шесть утра Прабхупада пошел в ванную,омылся и почистил зубы..."

Как видите именно в такой последовательности

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=137

----------


## VitaliyT

Надо жевать забрус. Испытано на себе и не только. Отлично помогает, защищает, очищает и т.д. Не знаю насколько это по Ведам, но это реально помогает. Даже если зубы начинают болеть из-за кариеса, то пожевав забрус подряд несколько дней по 2 раза в день, всё проходит. Но для того, чтобы зубы всегда были сильными и здоровыми - надо жевать регулярно.
Пломбы лучше не делать вообще, лучше если зуб залечится потихоньку сам, жуя забрус.
Будьте здоровы! :-)

----------


## Надя У

Что за "забрус", где его купить? 



> Надо жевать забрус. Испытано на себе и не только. Отлично помогает, защищает, очищает и т.д. Не знаю насколько это по Ведам, но это реально помогает. Даже если зубы начинают болеть из-за кариеса, то пожевав забрус подряд несколько дней по 2 раза в день, всё проходит. Но для того, чтобы зубы всегда были сильными и здоровыми - надо жевать регулярно.
> Пломбы лучше не делать вообще, лучше если зуб залечится потихоньку сам, жуя забрус.
> Будьте здоровы! :-)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Что за "забрус", где его купить?


Забрус продают торговцы медом. Это продукт из пчелиных сот. 

Так же лучше перестать чистить зубы обычными зубными пастами. Лучше перейти на старый добрый зубной порошок. Но еще лучше - аюрведический зубной порошок южноиндийской фирмы Nagarjuna. Я уже почти год им чищу зубы - потрясающая вещь. Я когда в прошлом году лечился в Удупи, доктор Шивакумар сказал мне, что почти все зубные пасты обладают сладким вкусом и это способствует распространению бактерий во рту. Все любят сладкое, и бактерии не исключение. Поэтому зубной порошок должен быть с острым вкусом. Конечно, сама слюна уже обладает бактерицидными свойствами, но эти аюрведические зубные порошки действуют просто потрясающе.

----------


## Судама Випра дас

http://eva-vi.ru/category/zubnye-poroshki/

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А зубные *пасты*  Аюрведические (несладкие) есть в России? Пасту Шрилы Прабхупады, возможно, кто-то еще готовит?

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

При зубной боли в Индии используют масло иримедади. Для профилактики кариеса - палочки мисвака. Очень хорошо очищает зубы порошок с коровьим навозом и гвоздикой.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Современные зубные пасты хорошо справляются со своей ролью.Культ тела и святая вера в аюрведу как средство сохранить это тело спорны.Тело всё равно будет болеть и погибнет.Это неизбежно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Современные зубные пасты хорошо справляются со своей ролью.Культ тела и святая вера в аюрведу как средство сохранить это тело спорны.Тело всё равно будет болеть и погибнет.Это неизбежно.


Гениально! А главное - по теме  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Гениально! А главное - по теме


Современная медицина ушла далеко вперед по отношению к той же аюрведе.И если говорить по теме то в России по аюрведе зубы не лечат никак. А в Индии стараются лечить не коровьим навозом а как на западе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Современная медицина ушла далеко вперед по отношению к той же аюрведе.


Аюрведа - профилактическая наука, а медицина - наука об избавлении от последствий: просверлить-удалить, поэтому нельзя сравнить несравнимое.

Профилактика - это для людей в благости, поэтому она не популярна нынче((

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Аюрведа - профилактическая наука, а медицина - наука об избавлении от последствий: просверлить-удалить, поэтому нельзя сравнить несравнимое.
> 
> Профилактика - это для людей в благости, поэтому она не популярна нынче((


Ныне непопулярно ездить в Индию на осле.Всё больше самолетами.Но говорят в Ведах описаны самолеты.Вот и подумаешь то ли аюрведа это не вершина медицины то лии осел не лучшее средство передвижения.Короче я запутался.А если в одном из древних трактатов найдут упоминание о пломбах тогда что делать......куда девать навоз

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  Похоже, Вас навоз сильно обидел.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Похоже, Вас навоз сильно обидел.


Я в страшном сне вижу день когда уровень медицины в России станет таким же как в Индии. Когда мне предложат навоз коровы или ее мочу вместо лекарства.Успокаивает лишь то что к учению ачарьи Прабхупады аюрведа никакого отношения не имеет.Ибо мы не тело.И в этом суть.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Блендамед - хорошо, Лакалут - хорошо, а навозом лучше.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я в страшном сне вижу день когда уровень медицины в России станет таким же как в Индии.


Современная Индия лечит людей таблетками, не лучше нашего. Так что не переживайте, кушайте таблетки.




> Ибо мы не тело.И в этом суть.


О, так многие говорят, пока нет серьёзных болячек. Сколько вам лет, если не секрет?

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Сколько вам лет, если не секрет?


Это не секрет но это к сути вопроса не имеет отношения.Разговоры из серии "жить захочешь и навоз поешь" мне не интересны.И в России есть траволечение.Есть и современные лекарства на основе тех же трав.Современная наука ничем не хуже аюрведы она не отрицает пользы растений  при этом многие болезни неизлечимы как в Индии так и в России.Превозносить аюрведу нет никаких причин.Если нет хорошей европейской аптеки можно и к индийскому доктору пойти.Если нет.....

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это не секрет но это к сути вопроса не имеет отношения.


Тогда, сколько?

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Тогда, сколько?


41 но что из этого ?Люди перестали болеть или умирать?Они перестали болеть в Индии?Кришнаиты не болеют?Что из того?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Есть и современные лекарства на основе тех же трав.


Кроме успокоительных, какие вы можете привести примеры серьёзных лекарств?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Превозносить аюрведу нет никаких причин.


Конечно, есть причины, потому что современная медицина не научит вас, как жить, как питаться, чтобы не заболеть. Т.е. не научит вас здоровому образу жизни. Разве нет?

Шрила Прабхупада всю жизнь использовал знания Аюрведы для профилактики и лечения.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Кроме успокоительных, какие вы можете привести примеры серьёзных лекарств?


Химия не придумывает новых веществ а просто дает более глубокое понимание природы веществ.Например сахар получают теперь из свеклы а не только из сахарного тростника.Так же аспирин раньше получали из коры ивы а теперь это не нужно.Потому все лекарства природные та же ношпа на основе чистотела сделана и т д

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Конечно, есть причины, потому что современная медицина не научит вас, как жить, *как питаться, чтобы не заболеть. Т.е. не научит вас здоровому образу жизни. Разве нет?*
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада *всю жизнь использовал знания Аюрведы для профилактики и лечения*.


И что он никогда не болел? Я так знаю что у него были большие проблемы со здоровьем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И что он никогда не болел? Я так знаю что у него были большие проблемы со здоровьем.


Для его лет, он был живчиком просто. Посмотрите только, сколько он ездил с проповедью!

" На утренней прогулке Прабхупада говорил ученикам: "Те, кто со всей строгостью соблюдает эти 4 принципа, никогда не страдают от рака и тому подобных заболеваний. Возьмите к примеру меня. Я приехал в эту страну (в Америку) восемь лет назад. Сколько раз за всё это время я обращался к врачу? Только тот седечный приступ. Это серьёзно, это другое дело. В остальном, сколько раз я ходил к врачу? Я не оплатил ни одного счёта за оказание медицинской помощи.
 Поэтому, если мы ведём очень гигиеничную, регулируемую жизнь, то не может быть и речи о раке или каком-то другом заболевании. Причиной той или иной болезни является насилие над законами природы... "

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Есть масса негодяев проживших больше чем ачарья Прабхупада .У Саи Бабы было больше волос на голове.Может на этом основании его учение более верно....

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Есть масса негодяев проживших больше чем ачарья Прабхупада .У Саи Бабы было больше волос на голове.Может на этом основании его учение более верно....


Надо просто убить тело источник болезней!  :stena: 
Мы не ем это тело! :crazy:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Для его лет, он был живчиком просто. Посмотрите только, сколько он ездил с проповедью!
> 
> " На утренней прогулке Прабхупада говорил ученикам: "Те, кто со всей строгостью соблюдает эти 4 принципа, никогда не страдают от рака и тому подобных заболеваний. Возьмите к примеру меня. Я приехал в эту страну (в Америку) восемь лет назад. Сколько раз за всё это время я обращался к врачу? Только тот седечный приступ. Это серьёзно, это другое дело. В остальном, сколько раз я ходил к врачу? Я не оплатил ни одного счёта за оказание медицинской помощи.
>  Поэтому, если мы ведём очень гигиеничную, регулируемую жизнь, то не может быть и речи о раке или каком-то другом заболевании. Причиной той или иной болезни является насилие над законами природы... "


Все утренние прогулки имеют дату вы почему то этого не указали.Укажите и я смогу проверить антираковость 4 принципов о которой впервые от вас узнал.У меня есть основание сомневаться в точности цитаты.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Есть масса негодяев проживших больше чем ачарья Прабхупада .У Саи Бабы было больше волос на голове.Может на этом основании его учение более верно....


Это что-то из другой оперы...

Тема всего-лишь о здоровье, не более того.




> Все утренние прогулки имеют дату вы почему то этого не указали.Укажите и я смогу проверить антираковость 4 принципов о которой впервые от вас узнал.У меня есть основание сомневаться в точности цитаты.


Непременно укажу. Завтра.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Надо просто убить тело источник болезней!


Источник болезни не тело а ваши материальные желания дающие вам это тело.Например вы хотите жить в воде вам дают тело рыбы вас съест рыбак.Но виновато не тло рыбы а то что вы захотели быть рыбой

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Это что-то из другой оперы...
> 
> Тема всего-лишь о здоровье, не более того.


Тема о том что аюрведа не более чем народная медицина уровень которой достаточен для тихой жизни в деревне.А такой жизнью почти никто не живет.И вообще здоровье определяется кармой как и продолжительность жизни

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Непременно укажу. Завтра.


Аюрведа не говорит о 4 принципах как обязательных.Среди аюрведических лекарств упоминаются аюрведические вина и даже мясные супы.Не хочу вас обижать но прямой связи между аюрведой и проповедью Господа Чайтаньи вообще не существует.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Аюрведа не говорит о 4 принципах как обязательных.


я это знаю, никто тут это и не говорил.





> Не хочу вас обижать но прямой связи между аюрведой и проповедью Господа Чайтаньи вообще не существует.


Вы не можете меня обидеть, потому что я нигде не говорила, что есть такая связь.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И вообще здоровье определяется кармой как и продолжительность жизни


Здоровье определяется несколькими факторами. Если человек уже родился больным-это его  проявленная карма с прошлой жизни. Если человек приобретает болезни уже в этой жизни - это может быть и прошлая карма и приобретённая в этой жизни, благодаря невежественному обрзу жизни. 
Пример невежественной жизни: если человек начал курить или пить спиртное, вероятнее всего он поплатится своим здоровьем уже в этой жизни. Бывают исключения, но они редко встречаются.

" Причиной той или иной болезни является насилие над законами природы... "

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> я это знаю, никто тут это и не говорил.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вы не можете меня обидеть, потому что я нигде не говорила, что есть такая связь.


Идея антираковости 4 принципов противоречит закону кармы по которому к человеку приходят страдания и из прошлого.Этим объясняется феномен страдания праведника.Потому я склонен сомневаться что эта "антираковая" прогулка имела место быть. Если не найдете цитату меня это не удивит. В любом случае спасибо за беседу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> .Потому я склонен сомневаться что эта "антираковая" прогулка имела место быть. Если не найдете цитату меня это не удивит.


Эта цитата из книги "Нектар Прабхупады" Сатсварупа даса Госвами, он всегда указывает даты.
 Но книга осталась на работе, поэтому смогу "предъявить доказательства" завтра. Как бы вам не хотелось,  не сомневайтесь  :smilies:  (видимо, вас часто обманывали?)

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Эта цитата из книги "Нектар Прабхупады" Сатсварупа даса Госвами, он всегда указывает даты.
>  Но книга осталась на работе, поэтому смогу "предъявить доказательства" завтра. Как бы вам не хотелось,  не сомневайтесь  (видимо, вас часто обманывали?)


Боюсь что на этот раз обманули вас.....

Естественно получив дату прогулки из книги я буду искать аудиозапись этой прогулки.А вот найду ли.Думаю нет.

У меня знаете ли чутье на придумки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Естественно получив дату прогулки из книги я буду искать аудиозапись этой прогулки.


Ищите.  

Полная цитата для расширения кругозора: " Примите эти жизненные принципы: отказ от мясоедения, интоксикаций, незаконного секса – и никакого рака не будет. Те, кто со всей строгостью соблюдают эти принципы, никогда не страдают от рака и тому подобных заболеваний. Возьмите, к примеру, меня. Я приехал в эту страну восемь лет назад. Сколько раз за все это время я обращался к врачу? Только тот сердечный приступ. Это серьезно, это другое дело. В остальном же, сколько раз я ходил к врачу? Я не получил ни одного счета за оказание медицинской помощи.
Поэтому, если мы ведем очень гигиеничную, регулируемую жизнь, то не может быть и речи о раке или каком-либо другом заболевании. Причиной той или иной болезни является насилие на законами природы. Одной из причин, вызывающих рак, являются противозачаточные средства. Вы можете провести исследование в этом направлении. Так они, с одной стороны, разрабатывают методы предохранения, противозачаточные веществ, а с другой, – ведут исследования по борьбе с раком. Говорят же, что и курение вызывает рак. Так почему бы не бросить курить и прекратить заниматься незаконным сексом, перестать использовать противозачаточные средства."

_Шрила Прабхупада, Утренняя прогулка, Лос-Анджелес
4 мая, 1973 года_

----------


## Сергей Иванов

*Да я нашел эту прогулку.Там говорится что те кто строго следует 4 принципам не будут страдать раком.*

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Современная медицина так же не отрицает связь мясоедения табакокурения  алкоголизма и рака.

Вообще на этой прогулке говорилось о том что лечить нужно не болезни так как умереть можно не болея случайно а "лечить" нужно смерть.Лечение тела или поддержание его здоровья не было в беседе главным.Это был разговор о бессилии науки перед смертью.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> *Да я нашел эту прогулку.Там говорится что те кто строго следует 4 принципам не будут страдать раком.*


Хорошо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Современная медицина так же не отрицает связь мясоедения табакокурения  алкоголизма и рака.
> 
> Вообще на этой прогулке говорилось о том что лечить нужно не болезни так как умереть можно не болея случайно а "лечить" нужно смерть.Лечение тела или поддержание его здоровья не было в беседе главным.Это был разговор о бессилии науки перед смертью.


Лечение тела - не главное, но необходимое действие. 

«Веды утверждают, — говорил Прабхупада, — что промедление недопустимо при пожаре, при болезни и при оплате долгов. От пожаров, болезней и долгов нужно избавляться любыми средствами».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Современные зубные пасты хорошо справляются со своей ролью


http://dobroweb.ru/secrets/489  Да, они со своей задачей справляются хорошо.

----------

